# linux-flashplugin9



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

hi

I try to install *linux-flashplugin9* from ports on my 7.2, but getting this problem:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9
# make deinstall clean
===>  Deinstalling for www/linux-flashplugin9
===>   linux-flashplugin not installed, skipping
===>  Cleaning for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
bsd#
bsd#
bsd# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9
bsd# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/9.0r159/libflashsupport.so.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/9.0r159/libflashsupport.so.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> install_flash_player_9.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/current/9/.
fetch: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/current/9/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 3057882, actual 3057910
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9.
```
I've downloaded *install_flash_player_9.tar.gz* from the website:

http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/current/9/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz

I've put into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r159, but I'm still getting this error above.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 7, 2009)

Why don't you just let the port fetch the correct tarball by itself? If that doesn't work, just wait a day or two to see if the correct file turns up or the port gets updated (e.g. with new md5/sha256 checksums).


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 7, 2009)

Or try setting backup master sites in /etc/make.conf.

This is what I have:

```
MASTER_SITE_BACKUP?= \
ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
ftp://ftp2.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
ftp://ftp4.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
ftp://ftp4.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/distfiles/${DIST_SUBDIR}/ \
${MASTER_SITES:S/%SUBDIR%/${MASTER_SITE_SUBDIR}/}

MASTER_SITE_OVERRIDE?= ${MASTER_SITE_BACKUP}
```


----------

